# Écran iBook G414"-1,44Ghz écran à 1/2 sombre



## ChrisErnst (20 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché ds le forum sans (?   ) avoir trouvé de post évoquant précisément le pb cité ds le titre. A savoir que ma fille me dit que l'écran de son iBook est, pour la moitié de sa surface (environ) soudainement  assombri. Elle panique car elle est en plein ds ses exam !
Avez vous déjà entendu parler ou vu ce symptôme ?    et quel diagnostic ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et vos connaissances . 
Salutations  
Ch.


----------



## ChrisErnst (21 Mai 2007)

Re Bonjour,
mon petit pb ne semble pas passionner les foules (ce que je peux comprendre:rose: )
 mais j'aurais aimé connaître votre sentiment / idée sur la question ! :love: 
Merci d'avance !
C


----------



## Charly777 (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Si personne ne te r&#233;pond c'est que peut &#234;tre personne n'a d'id&#233;e sur la question...  
Bon commen&#231;ons par le d&#233;but pour tenter de d&#233;bloquer les plus exp&#233;riment&#233; qui n'ont pas eu envie de te r&#233;pondre.  

Qu'entend elle par "assombri" et "&#224; moiti&#233; environ" ?
Son G4 date de quand ? (probl&#232;me de s&#233;rie ou non...)

Voil&#224; un d&#233;but pour approfondir le sujet...  


EDIT : au temps pour moi, un G4 de 1,44 de 14 pouce c'est forc&#233;ment le dernier, donc octobre novembre 2005.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2007)

Ben "assombri" si &#231;a veut dire qu'il est plus sombre, mais pas tout &#224; fait, et si c'est que sur la moiti&#233;, on peut supposer qu'une partie du r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage est HS :sick:
A mon avis, &#231;a sent le retour au SAV &#231;a, h&#233;las, mais entretemps, elle peut toujours brancher un &#233;cran externe sur le iBook pour finir ses r&#233;visions


----------



## ChrisErnst (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Charly & Pierrou  et merci pour vos réponses. (on se sent un peu seul quand personne ne se manifeste :rose: )

Je n'ai pas vu l'objet  (qques 700 Km me séparent de ma fille) mais elle me dit que l'écran est plus sombre sur environ la moitié. Je lui ai dit de m'envoyer une copie d'écran -> or, sur celle-ci, rien ne semble anormal ! -> la photo de l'écran  ne mémorise pas le phénomène. -> je pense donc également à une panne qui est en train de se déclarer (!) ce qui la fait paniquer car elle est en effet en pleine révision exam + concours !
J'ai cherché sur le forum et certains (avant mon pb) citent des cas de panne à cause des frottements dans la charnière  ! -> ?
Le iBook aura 2 ans début aoùt je crois et estencore sous apple care pdt  une année.
Pour autant je me demandais s'il allait "durer" assez pour lui permettre passer ses exams . 
C'est un iBook 14" - 1,44 Ghz je crois av un disque de (?) 60 Go (je crois).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  Je lui ai demandé de prendre son écran av sa Cam afin que je puisse voir la réalité mais pour l'instant elle n'a pas eu le temps de s'en occuper. Si elle le fait, je vous montrerai la chose.
Merci encore pour vos réponses z-éventuelles.  
C


----------



## Charly777 (22 Mai 2007)

Je pense que Pierrou a raison, tu ne vois rien et elle si ! Conclusion : problème matériel (rétroéclairage...).

Cette génération d'ibook rencontre 2 gros problèmes : un lié à une soudure sur la carte mère et l'autre lié au frottement des charnière comme tu le mentionne. Bien qu'il me semble, en lisant ça et là, que le problème des charnière ne se fait que sur des ibook 12 pouces et non les 14.

Dans tous les cas, si apple care : direction SAV.
Mon conseil : si c'est bien un pb de retroéclairage et que la garantie ne se termine pas dans 1 semaine  continue de t'en servir jusqu'aux exams et concours (bon courage).
Quoiqu'il arrive une sauvegarde des données (ça c'est tout le temps ), au pire cela sera utile pour les conserver lors du retour en sav.

Petit rajout : à tous les spécialistes, si j'ai dit des énormités ne m'en voulaient pas trop et corrigeaient moi.


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2007)

est-ce la moitié dans l'horizontale ou dans la verticale ?


----------



## ChrisErnst (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour Pacis et Charly.

Je crois que la partie sombre est celle de droite : l'écran est je crois "partagé" par une verticale au milieu à peu près.

De toutes façons, si panne il y a ; l'iBook fera un petit séjour chez Apple pdt Juillet ou août, c'est certain . Il est encore sous AppleCare pour au mois un an. :rateau: 

Quand j'aurai un photo de l'écran par l'iSight, je vous montrerai.

Merci encore 
à +

C


----------



## flotow (23 Mai 2007)

je pense que c'est une des lampes du retroeclairage qui a laché.
Pour ca, seulement apple peut faire quelque chose.
Surtout pour qu'elle decrive ca 'a la moitié de l'ecran'


----------



## pacis (24 Mai 2007)

le néon est posé horizontalement ... je ne vois pas alors ..


----------



## ChrisErnst (26 Mai 2007)

"le néon est posé horizontalement ... je ne vois pas alors .."
Ah !?   C'est en effet bizarre car elle me précise que c'est la partie gauche de l'écran qui est plus sombre ( = écran partagé en 2 par une "frontière" verticale  ?) !!  
Elle me dit aussi que, lorsque le iBook n'est pas chaud (qd il n'est pas en activité depuis très longtemps), l'assombrissement de cette moitié d'écran est moins forte !?  :mouais: 
Quand à la "photo" prise par iSight que j'espérais, ce n'est pas assez net pour pouvoir l'étudier.
Donc je n'en sais pas plus pour l'instant ; laissons les exam de dérouler et on reprendra le fil plus tard.
Merci à tous.
C.


----------



## pacis (27 Mai 2007)

Il se peut qu'une partie d'une plaque dans l'écran se soit décollée , et elle ne diffuse plus trop la lumière. Comme au démarrage de l'ordinateur le néon est froid , il diffuse moins fort la lumière, puis lorsque le néon est chaud, la plaque diffuse un peu plus la lumière. Mais comme la plaque n'est pas totalement contre , une différence de couleur apparaît . 

Me suis-je fais comprendre ?  

Un petit exemple ici => http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/bricolage/retroeclairage_g4_article974.html


----------



## ChrisErnst (2 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses et pour l'adresse de ce site spécial portable.
Je reviens vous lire de temps en temps ; je n'ai pas d'autres nouvelles du pb ; ma fille est la tête ds le guidon et je n'ose pas l'embêter avec ça. Je me dis que tant qu'elle n'en reparle pas, c'est qu'elle s'en arrange.
Merci pour tout .  
Je vous tiens au courant si j'ai du nouveau.  
C.


----------

